

Oracle WTF: The Girl With The ANSI Tattoo - boopsie
http://oracle-wtf.blogspot.com/2012/05/girl-with-ansi-tattoo.html

======
sp332
Posted a few days ago with lots of discussion:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4047807>

